# Hi, I'm kinetika!



## kinetika (May 28, 2011)

Where to begin? I'm never really good at this kind of thing--introducing myself, that is. I'm a simple, yet complex person; a bit on the "dark side", but I wouldn't say I was 'emo' or 'gothic' (I'm difficult to put a label on); a loner, for sure, but unusually social at times; highly passionate, though, somewhat lacking that flare as of late; and I'm an unconventional idealist.  

I've created many fantasy worlds in my mind, but none are finished and are "stuck in my head", which is a frustrating thing to me--and I'm certain many of you know that feeling. I'm generally not the type to post much of my work, despite having very in depth ideas, but I do plan on posting an excerpt or prose here-and-there. I mostly came here to see others' writing styles and their source of inspiration (if stated by them). And I hope to stumble across some great stuff!

I think that should cover it all, and I kept it short and sweet, too!


----------



## Nickie (May 29, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 29, 2011)

Greetings, Kinetika! Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## Gumby (May 29, 2011)

Welcome kinetica, enjoy the forums and then when you feel comfortable, share some of your work with us.


----------



## Candra H (May 30, 2011)

Hi kinetika. Welcome to the forum and thanks for commenting on my art!


----------



## Jinxi (May 30, 2011)

Hi Kinetika Welcome to the WF :hi:


----------



## kinetika (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes!



> Hi kinetika. Welcome to the forum and thanks for commenting on my art!



No problem.


----------



## starwing (May 31, 2011)

Hello!  Sometimes when you create worlds in your head, their stories become so big that writing them down feels like an overwhelming task.  You could continue developing the massive worlds and plots, but practice writing short pieces about different aspects of your project.  You could write a diary entry of one of your characters, or just a description of what is seen in one moment of your tale.  You will chip away at your writer's block until it collapses and you are flooded with all the right words


----------



## Manfredjed (May 31, 2011)

Kinetika,

Welcome to the Forum.

I hope that as you read reviews and other posts that your fear of posting your own stuff moderates.


----------



## kinetika (May 31, 2011)

starwing said:


> Hello!  Sometimes when you create worlds in your head, their stories become so big that writing them down feels like an overwhelming task.  You could continue developing the massive worlds and plots, but practice writing short pieces about different aspects of your project.  You could write a diary entry of one of your characters, or just a description of what is seen in one moment of your tale.  You will chip away at your writer's block until it collapses and you are flooded with all the right words



Ha! I've just recently started to do that, and it actually does work. That's how I regained my inspiration and sight, although, I wouldn't say I'm 100% back... yet.



Manfredjed said:


> Kinetika,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> I hope that as you read reviews and other posts that your fear of posting your own stuff moderates.



If you're interested: http://www.writingforums.com/fantasy-sci-fi-horror/121713-excerpt-my-story.html#post1438238


----------

